# The CGSC exam



## twessen (Apr 7, 2009)

I just took the general surgery speciality exam and missed passing by 2 points. The exam was very confusing on the sequencing of the diagnosis codes and the procedure codes. The top of the operative report would list the diagnosis's and the procedures and then the body of the operative report listed the procedures and diagnosis's in a different order. Are we suppose to sequence by the body of the report or the top of the report. If anybody can help in any way, I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Content of Report*

Hello ~

Code from the content of the report, not necessarily what is listed on the "heading" often times they are wrong or misleading. A lot of times it gives you the signs and/or symptoms the patient is having ... i.e. abdominal pain suspected appendicitis/cholecystitis... and at the conclusion, postoperative diagnosis, a definitive diagnosis is given. Always code the postoperative diagnosis. Another example would be a breast biopsy... the preoperative diagnosis is say, breast mass... but upon pathology results, it's malignant... so it should be coded as breast cancer, not breast mass. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## dawningr (Apr 18, 2012)

*Studying for the CSGC exam*

Help .... 

anxiety ..... looking for some guidance on the study ing process ???? 

any help would be appreciated


----------



## rsboggs (Apr 20, 2012)

I took my exam in 2010 and passed the first try. I had a few years experiance coding in a General Surgery office and also an Associates in Medical Assisting. The practice test was great in both questions and in trying to make sure I would have enough time for the test. I think that is the hardest thing, managing your time. Especially when you will be reviewing very long op reports that you may not even be familiar with the type of surgery etc.

I went through the test book looking for op notes and questions that were completely out of my comfort zone and marked that note with a star so I knew it would be one that would take alot of time to decipher and set me back. The ones that were more familiar to me like appys, lap choles, excisions etc. I was able to get through without much difficulty. 

I did have to "guess" on some at the end though due to running out of time. I was able to read all of the notes and questions but didnt have time to really look up the information and had to just pick what looked like the closest answer. I think I could have done better if I would have managed the time better.

Best of luck to you and I definatly recommend the practice tests. Also VERY well tabbed and highlighted coding books with a good dictionary!!


----------



## dawningr (Apr 21, 2012)

*Thanks So much!!!!!!*

Good Morning ,

Can you remember some of the difficult surgeries that were performed ??

I heard the other book that you can bring should be a medical Dictionary , Do you agree....

Thanks again 

Dawn


----------



## charlessolomon03 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Cgsc - study material ?*

Dear Friends,

Is it possible to get a previous year CGSC question paper or pattern, which will be greatly helpful for me to attend exam  in the next month September 26th 2014. Already i have reviewed CGSC study guide from AAPC...


----------

